# Abdomen burst, HELP



## inserirnome (Oct 4, 2016)

I captured a Mantis today just to find out it has a huge cut in one side of the abdomen. I dont know if it is an injury or a parasite, but the guts seem to be getting out. 

I know next to nothing about mantis, but this seems a lethal case... Will it live? Is there anything i can do?


----------



## inserirnome (Oct 4, 2016)

Closer and more clear


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks like eggs to me, was it maybe laying when you grabbed it?


----------



## inserirnome (Oct 4, 2016)

I know nothing about mantis whatsoever... It's actually the first one i've ever seen. But eggs?! Do they lay eggs from the side of the abdomen? Don't they lay an eggsac of some sort? Also, I believe it is a male based on some looking around the forum. Males have fewer segments right? I'll post more pics in a sec...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 4, 2016)

this is a female and the eggs should come out the end, not side like u said, so if they aren't just stuck to her, then she may be injured.


----------



## inserirnome (Oct 5, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> this is a female and the eggs should come out the end, not side like u said, so if they aren't just stuck to her, then she may be injured.


That much I figured... Is there anything I can do?


----------



## CellyBean (Oct 6, 2016)

maybe try pulling the eggs out with a pair of tweezers and then gently putting some gauze on the hole?


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 6, 2016)

Those are eggs, after all that is why they swell up (gravid) as she was getting prepared to lay them. Of course the rupture is not normal and it is simply emptying her insides from the large tear/hole - eggs, internal "organs" tracts/etc, blood, and whatever else inside. Sadly I don't know of a thing you can do to help with such a serious abdomen tear, and likely she has already died from her condition (as they can live a few days even without blood).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2016)

I agree, she really wont make it. poor old woman.


----------



## Sticky (Oct 13, 2016)

Ask Digger. He saved his mantis, Tiffany. Search her name here. You then will see what he did. She lived afew months more and died of old age.


----------



## MuscleMantis (Oct 16, 2016)

If its not to late you could feed her honey and remove the eggs with tweezers and put her origins back in by using medical grade salt to shrink them and pushing them back inside her. then using the tweezers pinch the sides of the wound together and heat up a needle till its red hot and push it onto the sides of the pinched wound to close it. then spread some anti-biotics on the area. Feed her honey every day for a week or 2.


----------



## LAME (Oct 16, 2016)

MuscleMantis said:


> If its not to late you could feed her honey and remove the eggs with tweezers and put her origins back in by using medical grade salt to shrink them and pushing them back inside her. then using the tweezers pinch the sides of the wound together and heat up a needle till its red hot and push it onto the sides of the pinched wound to close it. then spread some anti-biotics on the area. Feed her honey every day for a week or 2.


I doubt it will live through a full on surgery dude lol. 

Do it a favor and show her mercy.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Oct 16, 2016)

Invertebrates repair damage by scabbing and molting, but scabs are not effective and are a source of continuous moisture loss and eventually get infected. In mantis nymphs, this is usually not an issue as they can molt and repair it in time, but adult mantises do not molt again and eventually die.


----------

